# Re identifying ungrounded conductors.



## Industrialsparky (Jul 10, 2012)

Is it 480 volt


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

adam12 said:



> we've got some # 8's all black that were re identified brown, orange and yellow. Legal?
> 
> Code reference please.



210.5(c)


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

So, it looks like there is no size restriction in regards to re phasing ungrounded conductors. The only restrictions I can find have to do with grounded/grounding conductors only?


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Legal all day long


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

Adam12 said:


> So, it looks like there is no size restriction in regards to re phasing ungrounded conductors. The only restrictions I can find have to do with grounded/grounding conductors only?


Correct


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

310.110 lays it out with references.

In my opinion the requirements of 200.6 for grounded conductors are really stupid, and not worth loosing any sleep over. I mean, the standard stock at several supply houses for #6 THHN is black and green. You can get white, but it has to be ordered. So... I just put some tape on it and walk away. I have never been called on a 200.6 violation.


----------

